# Staining with Van **** Crystals.



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Have any of you tried staining with Van **** Crystals.

These crystals diluted in hot water make a very good stain, although the stain is vulnerable until it has been sealed. 
Dependant on the quantity of crystals diluted, you can get a pale brown, through to black. I use this product at a concentrated strength to produce the very dark almost black finish that the Victorians had with all furniture, mainly Mahogany, back 150 years or so ago.
Here are three pics, the first show the product, the second,
a box made not for it's finish as much, but part of a collection of pics, done to demonstrate the method,andthirdly a bracket clock in Oak.
Derek.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Derek,
I've used only analine dyes. What is the difference twixt your crystals and analine? My stuff is a real fine powder and only requires distilled water at room temp. It's a bit touchy to try to match a formula if you run out of your first batch. Is your method more forgiving?

Gene


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Gene,
I can't say about analine dyes, the words are not familiar, but Van **** is very easy to use, and can be added to or diluted once the original mix has been made, very strong, use hand protection, but, like all dyes unless you measure the water and the Crystals you cannot repeat without trial and error.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi again, Derek

I got this from the Garret Wade site: "Van **** Crystals is a traditional, natural, water-based wood dye made from walnut husks with which different depths of brown can be achieved. It can be used to not only color but to shade or darken certain areas on the wood surface. Dissolve in warm water to the needed strength. Different shades can be obtained by adding water soluble wood stains."

Finely ground Walnut husks are sold in bulk by my local health food store. I have know idea what the health properties of walnut husks could be
Anyway, I bought some a while ago and have been using it dry, mixed with epoxy to fill knot holes in Walnut and, with a water based patching compound, for those little tear outs. It's great for these applications. I shall try mixing some in water for a stain,too. 

Thanks for setting me in this direction. 

Gene


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I glad you got the lowdown, I frankly try not to bore people with all that detail when submitting, but, of course, knowing it is always beneficial, as I expect you fel.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

If you google Van **** Crystals, you will find a page and the second item is one that I submitted to a mgazine on this subject, it shows how to use and the effect.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Forget Van **** Crystals Derek, where the hell have you been, your absence has been noticeable.


----------

